# Dogs jaw



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Would a stick under a dogs jaw prevent it from opening its mouth/biting when being pushed up and away from a decoy?

Correct me if I'm wrong, the snout side/top of the dog mouth does not do the opening but the bottom jaw?

Curious I guess


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Only the bottom jaw (mandible) opens.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Only the bottom jaw (mandible) opens.


I had a feeling!
Interesting stuff!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I had a feeling!
> Interesting stuff!


 
Dude, you make me lol, rofl, and sometimes lmfao. Good stuff


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Dude, you make me lol, rofl, and sometimes lmfao. Good stuff


Some don't like material at all, ashame!
The anatomy of a dog is just fascinating to me!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Intriguing question, and thanks to the astute comment from the vet, a lot of civilians would have missed that subtlety.

I ponder, this could have some serious implications for say how a decoy might block a dog from a bite.

I am sure that the relevant sport officiating bodies have considered this possibility and have made the provisions enshrined in rules to protect dogs and competitors from any foul or malicious activity.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I never thought about it so deeply like that! I'd imagine you are right about that!


Peter Cavallaro said:


> Intriguing question, and thanks to the astute comment from the vet, a lot of civilians would have missed that subtlety.
> 
> I ponder, this could have some serious implications for say how a decoy might block a dog from a bite.
> 
> I am sure that the relevant sport officiating bodies have considered this possibility and have made the provisions enshrined in rules to protect dogs and competitors from any foul or malicious activity.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Anatomy is such a dynamic field.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Anatomy is such a dynamic field.


Indeed it is Peter!


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Anatomy is such a dynamic field.


In my best Baily Gates impersonation

I hate to be a stickler Dick, but the study of anatomy is more static, it's the biomechanics that's dynamic

Get your shit straight


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Now that we understand how the jaw works, how come a dog wags its tail when its happy?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Intriguing question, and thanks to the astute comment from the vet, a lot of civilians would have missed that subtlety.


Well, some still believe certain dogs have locking jaws, so not always bad to state the seemingly obvious... :-\"


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Well, some still believe certain dogs have locking jaws, so not always bad to state the seemingly obvious... :-\"


Locking jaws are dogs that won't out, I guess. 

Do you know how many pounds of pressure a dog has for opening the jaw, or to keep it from opening?
I'm tingling with excitement for your response!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee did you know that in a standard wag the dogs body is stationary and the tail pivots in a back and forth motion off it. 

In layman's terms.




Lee H Sternberg said:


> Now that we understand how the jaw works, how come a dog wags its tail when its happy?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I think I'll let you tingle a little bit longer in suspense, Tim. ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren - Can yopu answer my question. Tim already had his chance.:-D


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Not until you are tingling. Sorry. [-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Locking jaws are dogs that won't out, I guess.
> 
> Do you know how many pounds of pressure a dog has for opening the jaw, or to keep it from opening?
> I'm tingling with excitement for your response!


I know it's low enough that an old man like me can hold one shut. 
Kinda like a gator! ...........The dog's mouth, not me.:-o


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I know it's low enough that an old man like me can hold one shut.
> Kinda like a gator! ...........The dog's mouth, not me.:-o


That's what I was figuring, not much to keep it from opening!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I think I'll let you tingle a little bit longer in suspense, Tim. ;-)


So do have the poundage Doc?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maren - Can yopu answer my question. Tim already had his chance.:-D


Yoo thread wrecking Internet cowboy, cool it


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yoo thread wrecking Internet cowboy, cool it


Hey KNIGHT - Complain to the Mods if you want.

They got nothing to do now that they sling shotted POOR Don outta here.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey KNIGHT - Complain to the Mods if you want.
> 
> They got nothing to do now that they sling shotted POOR Don's ass outta here.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Don didn't deserve that! He was a walking book of knowledge!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Great all-rounder.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Don didn't deserve that! He was a walking book of knowledge!


I'm sure he knew the answer to you "jaw" question. As you know he never care much for Vet answers.\\/


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tell you the significance of a dog wagging its tail too, in multiple contexts.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter likes to tell His stories in the narrative discourse manner... next he will be painting pictures on the trees for remembering his stories like the Aborigines.

Peter....anymore threats.... or porn?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Narrative discourse manner.......WTF is that??? You ARE gay.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL ...Dilaudid is making me feel happy happy...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> So do have the poundage Doc?


The...poundage? *eyebrow*


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> The...poundage? *eyebrow*


I don't know pounds of pressure perhaps? To keep the jaw from opening


----------

